# Help Id fish



## Dgonc86 (May 12, 2020)

What kind of lake Malawi Cichlid is this ?


----------



## Dgonc86 (May 12, 2020)

Is it a Melanochromis auratus?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Really pale, but it is stressed. Yes, likely Auratus unless it a less common similar cichlid.


----------



## ldrmanic (Dec 22, 2019)

auratus


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

ABSOLUTELY AURATUS. More likely than not it is a male.


----------

